# [SOLVED] 6th clean install - slow internet speed issue.



## fendertele19 (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm totally stumped and fed up as to why my Internet connection is being somehow slowed right down.

I have Windows 7 and i am hooked up with an ethernet cable to my virgin media hub.

The problem is whenever i do i clean install and run speed tests i get the full 150mbps no problem it is flying, i then proceed to install software and any hardware i still need, and run the speed test after each one to make sure it is okay.

The problem arises a day or two later... after updates and normal browsing... i go to check my speed and it looks like it is capped at 4mbps.... every test, every server location.... 4mbps.

So i run the usual tests... antivirus, spybot, malwarebytes.... nothing pc is clean.

iI then plug the same ethernet into my laptop and it gets the full 150mbps so it isn't the ISP.... it is my PC!!

What can be downloading,updating or changing that would make my 150mbps connection sit at 4mbps all of a sudden ?

If you need to me to run any tests and post let me know.

thanks.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: 6th clean install - slow internet speed issue.*

please click on the link in my signature and post the requested info.


----------



## fendertele19 (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: 6th clean install - slow internet speed issue.*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Kevin>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Kevin-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 74-D4-35-5A-65-7B
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5dbc:4226:ab8a:57da%18(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 22 July 2014 15:39:08
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 23 July 2014 17:32:04
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 309646389
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1B-5B-91-D8-74-D4-35-5A-65-7B

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100
194.168.8.100
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{256ED7F2-E4AB-452A-985F-11D8120EB91F}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:9d38:6ab8:2871:3305:adf2:54c0(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2871:3305:adf2:54c0%13(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


Is this a *wired or wireless* connection issue?

Wired

*Who is your Internet Service Provider (ISP)? *

Virgin Media

*What type of Broadband connection are you using? *

Cable

*What is the exact Make and Model of your Modem, Router or Modem/Router Combo* - 

Virgin media superhub - version 1

*What is the Name of the Anti-Virus, Security or Firewall Software* 

Microsoft Security Essential - antivirus
Windows firewall.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: 6th clean install - slow internet speed issue.*

Go into the advanced properties of the nic and find "link and speed". Change from auto to gigabit and full duplex.

See if that doesn't make a difference.


----------



## fendertele19 (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: 6th clean install - slow internet speed issue.*

Hey i just changed it... made very little difference it did increase slightly now to 7mbps but that's still 143 mbps off what it usually is and i have my laptop right now plugged into the same Hub running speed tests and getting full speeds :/


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: 6th clean install - slow internet speed issue.*

Sounds like defective hardware. 

Make sure you have the latest windows7 driver for the nic.
Make sure you are up on your service packs.

After that consider buying a usb wired stick and using it instead.


----------



## fendertele19 (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: 6th clean install - slow internet speed issue.*



Wand3r3r said:


> Sounds like defective hardware.
> 
> Make sure you have the latest windows7 driver for the nic.
> Make sure you are up on your service packs.
> ...



Why is it defective if i know that when i do a fresh install it will work ?

The problem arises a few days after a clean install...... i keep an eye on what im installing and do a test now after every installation.... it's after i have installed everything, and Windows does a few updates of software etc..... things i don't keep an eye on... that the speed dies... and i do a test to confirm it.

I know for a fact that if i re install windows 7 right now.... i will have full 150mbps...... and i know that it will most likely end up 4mbps after a few days of installation.... so i'm trying to avoid having to re install my windows 7 every 4 days.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: 6th clean install - slow internet speed issue.*

If you have a cracked engine block does a tune up fix that? Of course not. 

Neither does a new install fix broken hardware.


----------



## fendertele19 (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: 6th clean install - slow internet speed issue.*



Wand3r3r said:


> If you have a cracked engine block does a tune up fix that? Of course not.
> 
> Neither does a new install fix broken hardware.



Yeah i mean i get what your getting at, but there are no signs of hardware trouble until the problem arises , So if it is just that i'm turning the pc off and reinstalling the os ( letting it cool down ? ) then surely when i turn the pc off at night and then start it up in the morning i would get the same temporary fully working network card until i starts to go again.... 

and since i only bought the pc a few weeks ago.... i'm just trying to make sure it is actually a hardware issue before i get onto the company that sold it...

So there is no way it could be anything software related causing it ? and it is a hardware problem for sure ?


----------



## fendertele19 (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: 6th clean install - slow internet speed issue.*

What i will do is post my speed test right now, reinstall my OS and do the test again to show the speed improvement and also take another screenshot of ipconfig /all and see if that shows anything up.... the idea of it being broken hardware doesn't fit... as a fresh install always fixes the problem.


----------



## fendertele19 (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: 6th clean install - slow internet speed issue.*

Pre- Reinstall.


----------



## fendertele19 (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: 6th clean install - slow internet speed issue.*

After fresh install.


----------



## fendertele19 (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: 6th clean install - slow internet speed issue.*

After Install ipconfig/all.

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Kevin>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Kevin-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 74-D4-35-5A-65-7B
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::45b4:1e7d:dd2b:6ad6%14(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 22 July 2014 20:57:13
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 23 July 2014 20:57:13
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 242537525
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1B-60-75-67-74-D4-35-5A-65-7B

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100
194.168.8.100
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{45413E3B-BAB2-4091-9566-434B190BCF39}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:9d38:6abd:4d6:1b18:3f57:fffc(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::4d6:1b18:3f57:fffc%18(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: 6th clean install - slow internet speed issue.*

Ipconfig remains the same. 

have you done all of the windows updates?

Go to device manager and the networking section. Open up the realtek lan card. Click on Driver tab and post a screen shot [alt - printscreen to capture just that window] of that.


----------



## fendertele19 (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: 6th clean install - slow internet speed issue.*

Okay so with this clean install..... 

I installed all the drivers that comes with the pc... it's a gigabyte cd full of drivers they gave me for my pc...

once they were installed and i had my internet connection running i ran a speed test and everything was fine.

So i disabled to Windows updates just to makes sure it aint some update that is the issue and restarted the pc...... when it had booted up ran speed test alls good.

I then repeated this installing just on program or driver at a time... restarting testing to find the culprit... and i finally installed AMD CCC 

The reason i have to install this again is that the driver that comes with my disk is for the Graphics chip built into my CPU.... its the APU technology... and i also have a seperate graphics card that i use for dual graphics and the CCC that comes with the CD doesn't sync them up.

But once i've installed it and restarted my pc.... i ran the test and boom it's the culprit...... how is a GPU driver/software affecting my Network adapter ?


----------



## fendertele19 (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: 6th clean install - slow internet speed issue.*

The issue is coming from one of these...... i'd prefer not to go through every one by one of possible.... so if anyone has an idea as to which of these might be the culprit and why that would be great.... if not i'll just trying installing one of them at a time.


----------



## fendertele19 (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: 6th clean install - slow internet speed issue.*

Problem solved - AMD Quickstream was the culprit..... little bugger has made me reinstall like 7 times now!! lol anyways cheers for the help .


----------



## philphil61 (Aug 16, 2014)

fendertele19 you are an angel sent to help other frustrated pc users - big respect

I have had an issue whee I dual boot both win7 one from ssd the other from hd (exactly the same OS except different drives) (wired connection)

My internet slowed from 50mb down to 2-3mb on my ssd version and I tried and tried to figure out why but my laptop (another ssd) was good (both wired and wifi)

I couldn't figure out what was wrong so just for a change I rebooted back to my hd win7 (yes the same pc, the same connection) yes it was slower to boot up and needed updates (hadn't used it for a few months) but the speed was 50mb... all the way, updates, patches, restarting - pressing F8 to get it to boot back into hd win7 and still I had my 50mb

Went back into ssd Win7 and down to 2-3mb - re-installed win7 checking speeds etc just like you and everything good then after a day or so it slowed again...just like you

I checked everything and couldn't fix so another re-install of win7 (even did recovery) on all occasions for a day or so it will be fine

I did search before but nothing came up, people where blaming the ethernet cable, the nic etc

but now because of you I'm good agin

Thank you


----------



## philphil61 (Aug 16, 2014)

solved? yes solved by uninstalling AMD Quick Stream 

Then receiving an email saying an update is already online but when questioning about the update - no reply.

So AMD Quick Stream remained uninstalled until today - an update message - so thinking like any normal competent pc user I click OK install

And here's the proof
AMD Quick Stream AppEx Networks 20/09/2014	10.8 MB	3.10.0.0
AMD Catalyst Install Manager	Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.20/09/2014	26.5 MB	8.0.916.0

and here's the result

http://www.speedtest.net/result/3773930962.png

yes it slowed my broadband down

and after uninstalling AMD Quick Stream

http://www.speedtest.net/result/3773939159.png

so not solved


----------



## vinceapp (Jul 31, 2015)

You don’t have to uninstall AMD Quick Stream. The slowness is caused by AQS default setting in which Rate Auto Detection is turned on. You can download and install a later version of AQS from the website:
AMD Quick Stream Technology


----------

